# Question About How much Klonopin to Feel Effects



## babygetoboy

Hey guys, just have a quick question.

Just wondering, I have some extra klonopins this month, and wanted to experiment with them.  I have been taking 1mg per night for about a year, as prescribed.

With this tolerance , just was curious how much I should take to feel any effect, and what is the best way to take it, snort it?

Thanks in advance, sorry if it's been covered before, I searched but couldn't find it.


----------



## klowns

you most likely wont get high off any dose. but you should be more fucked up if yo overdose em a lil. i would guess around 8 mg for a person with your tolerance. just for me, i dont feel any dose if i have been using them regularly. id say go for 6-15 mg. somewhere in that range will most likely catch you some alteration.


----------



## babygetoboy

Thanks, should I just swallow them or snort them for best effect?

Also, I have some baclofen, would this help at all?


----------



## klowns

wel;l let me give you a lil background to so ill sound more legit lmao. anyhow, yeah i have been on benxos for about 5 years. first three months xanax. then valium and kpin, then for the past 3 or 4 years jsut kpin. in the early days i abused them all the time. now i take 2 mg in the morning, and 2 at night. never differs.  
I personaly can still actualy get a pretty cool rush/buzz from snorting them. its real hard for me to feel anything off them oraly for me.  i definatly dig snorting some kpins, (yeah i know ill get flamed to hell for saying that) dont listen to anyone who tells you things have to be water soluable to be snorted.  if you like snorting, then go for it! i woudlnt really recomend snorting over 4 though so you dont clog up your nose. let me put myself in your shoes for a minute........i would
pop 4 kpins under tounge
crush and snort 4 kpins
eat for kpins
if in an hour your not feeling where you want to be, either continue injesting till you like what you feel, or give up
though honestly i dont know. you may get high as fuckk off just 4 mg. doubt it, but never know! yeah go with 4 up the nose first and see if your feeling anything
peace merry benzohaze friend!


----------



## klowns

also sorry i dont know what balcofen is!


----------



## qwe

don't snort kpins or any benzo, it doesnt work very well.  if you want them to kick in faster/harder than oral, you could use them sublingually, but it's not really necessary with benzos.  benzos are fine orally

without tolerance, 1-2mg is sufficient for a recreational dose.  asuming you have some tolerance, i'd reccomend 2-4mg


----------



## egor

Sublingual is my method of choice for all benzos. The tast of the benzos other than klonipin(sweet, sort of minty) will become less vile as you begin to associate the taste with the effects. I know salivate at the flavor of xan bars.

The doses for klonipin are way off klowns. A good dose of klon for someone without a tolerance is 2-3mg. Even with a tolerance, the doses you suggest are just stupid. Dont follow them anyone else!


----------



## klowns

agreed kpins taste like minty numby sexy delight


----------



## babygetoboy

What dosage do you reccomend egor for someone who has been taking 1mg nightly for a year?


----------



## klowns

dude you jsut seem to have something against me mr EGOr.  wtf?  the doses i listed on not stupid.  some people are PRESCRIBED 20 mg a day dude.  8-15 mg for a newb would be a lil rediculous sure, but this here fellow has beeen taking them every day for a year. that means they are used to teh effects of kpins. that means 8-15 is not stupid.  you can take a couple hundred mg and be ok.  very safe drugs.  you suggest to him 2-3 mg? man he said he wanted to get high. trust me, 2-3 mg is most likely not going to do it for you


----------



## XxJUSTSAYNOxX

*what?*



			
				klowns said:
			
		

> dude you jsut seem to have something against me mr EGOr.  wtf?  the doses i listed on not stupid.  some people are PRESCRIBED 20 mg a day dude.  8-15 mg for a newb would be a lil rediculous sure, but this here fellow has beeen taking them every day for a year. that means they are used to teh effects of kpins. that means 8-15 is not stupid.  you can take a couple hundred mg and be ok.  very safe drugs.  you suggest to him 2-3 mg? man he said he wanted to get high. trust me, 2-3 mg is most likely not going to do it for you



a couple hundred mg of k pins and be ok? whoa i dont think so. im new to the  benzo game but have 1 month of k pin experimenting. 2mg mid day (when the effects of the previous night's dose deplete.then 2 more early evening. i find it give me a nice relaxed non anxious day, and because of the half life, the effects are peaking at night when i really wanna chill and then go to sleep

is it possible you have k pins (clonazepam) confused with valium (diazepam)? cuz that would be more of a realistic sounding recommendation for a dose if talking about valiums, which from refering from several benzo conversion charts i've found 0.5mg-1mg of k pins = 10 mg of diazepam.......

if you do the math, that's alot of benzos in ya. damn


----------



## TheTwighlight

My tolerance for benzos went fucking through the roof after a while. I had a doctor prescribing me 16mg of Klonopin and 2mg of Xanax a day. Plus I was buying bars and valium elsewhere all the time. I stopped taking valium once I could take 200mg with absolutely no effect (meaning I could still panic on that dose). I have taken 250mg of Xanax with 80mg of Klonopin (in 24 hours) and stayed conscious before. Every time I take Xanax now, even with zero tolerance, I take around 20 - 60mg. It's ridiculously expensive and I'm no longer addicted, so I don't do that often. 1 bar would do nothing to me.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

whoever said take 6-15mg needs to relax on the fucking kpins...thats just asking for trouble.   Its not a fun drug.  Take 2-4mg, you'll feel it alright, but its not really that fun, i have a script and when i take it i just want to be alone somewhere away from everyone else...


----------



## sonic

-> Drug Basics. As always, mods do as you see fit with this thread.

Whatever you do, don't snort it. If you're used to taking 1mg and you're looking for a recreational dose, try 2-3mg orally or sublingually (under your tongue).


----------



## mobster281

Man Klonopin dont really fuck you up. The first day I got prescribed Klonopin I took 3 2mgs and all it did was relax me a little. It didnt fuck me up like xanax would


----------



## egor

klowns said:
			
		

> dude you jsut seem to have something against me mr EGOr.  wtf?  the doses i listed on not stupid.  some people are PRESCRIBED 20 mg a day dude.  8-15 mg for a newb would be a lil rediculous sure, but this here fellow has beeen taking them every day for a year. that means they are used to teh effects of kpins. that means 8-15 is not stupid.  you can take a couple hundred mg and be ok.  very safe drugs.  you suggest to him 2-3 mg? man he said he wanted to get high. trust me, 2-3 mg is most likely not going to do it for you




Nothing personal, klowns, but this a harm reduction forum, and those doses are just fucking rediculas. Telling other people to do way too much is really a dick thing to do. Err on the side of caution with your drug use, and you will enjoy it alot more.


----------



## egor

sonic said:
			
		

> -> Drug Basics. As always, mods do as you see fit with this thread.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't snort it. If you're used to taking 1mg and you're looking for a recreational dose, try 2-3mg orally or sublingually (under your tongue).




Now that dose sounds less INSANE


----------



## temporary error

Klonipin can be a very useful drug, especially if you have long term general anxiety problems.  It's also nice to just chill with after a long day, or to ease the comedown off of stims or E.  But, I wouldn't call it recreational.  It doesn't really produce a high, just short term relief of anxiety/stress.  There really isn't euphoria, so to speak, especially if you are used to opioids.  The main problem with benzos in general is that if you are trying to abuse them, it's really easy to take more and more and more without really realizing what you are doing.  The good news is that as long as you don't mix the benzos with ANY other depressant, (alcohol, opioids, barbs, GHB, etc) a fatal dose is enormous.  More than most people could fathom consuming.  Throw booze in the mix though, and the amount of benzos required for a fatal overdose plummets.  So just keep that in mind, and don't keep taking more and more because you are trying to achieve opioid like euphoria.


----------



## dunkin_nugs

To feel the effects of klonopin or clonazepam I'd say for a first time dose anywhere from 0.5mg's to 3mg's would do the trick if your a person that doesnt have a Obesity problem.


----------



## klowns

XxJUSTSAYNOxX said:
			
		

> a couple hundred mg of k pins and be ok? whoa i dont think so. im new to the  benzo game but have 1 month of k pin experimenting. 2mg mid day (when the effects of the previous night's dose deplete.then 2 more early evening. i find it give me a nice relaxed non anxious day, and because of the half life, the effects are peaking at night when i really wanna chill and then go to sleep
> 
> is it possible you have k pins (clonazepam) confused with valium (diazepam)? cuz that would be more of a realistic sounding recommendation for a dose if talking about valiums, which from refering from several benzo conversion charts i've found 0.5mg-1mg of k pins = 10 mg of diazepam.......
> 
> if you do the math, that's alot of benzos in ya. damn



dude you do the math cause your straght wrong trust me. benzos are virtualy impossible to od on unless combined with other downers, but mainly opiates. huge does of opies combined wiht huge doses of ebnzos can kill you yes.  but people have injested far more than 200 mg kpin and been jsut fine. and i know this is a harm reduction site. i didnt say anything harmful. 6-15 mg for a tolerant individual is about the right range of doseing. theres no way in fukcing hell someone who  has takin kpin everynight for  a year is going to feel 2-4 mg . sorry it just is extremely unlikely he will get high unless he injests at least 6 mg in my opinion.


----------



## klowns

and once again, snorting kpins is fine. this has been discussed so many times i cant believe people are still perpetuating this myth. sure theres no need to realy, except that it can give you a quiker nice lil rush, and when i first go into benzos thats the only way i used them. i snorted xanax all the time and felt it instantly. same with z-hypnotic, i used to love snorting sonatas and ambiens.


----------



## NameTaken

The problem with klonopin overdose is not death from the toxicity, its from the stupid stuff you can't remember. Like hopping into your car, and smashing it up, along with a house or a person. You'll literally wake up in the hospital, or in a totaled car on your front lawn with NO recollection of what happened.

You have time I assume? If you have more than 48 hours left to live, why take too much and have a horrible time, when you can experiment with dosages.

Three suggestions:

1. Try tripling your dosage to start.

2. They won't get you really high anyways, so don't take more halfway in to try to get some feeling you're not really gonna get. 

3. Klonopins are MADE to be eaten, their availability is very high when eaten. Don't snort them unless you like pill binder in your nose and placebo effects. Crush em up or put them under your tongue if you really want.


----------



## egor

You will feel the klon just as quick sublingually, it took 35-45 minutes for snorted klon to hit me back when I wasted them like that.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Damn, NameTaken, you've had the totalled car experience on Klonopin, too? That shit sucks. I STILL can't remember what happened when I totalled my last car.


----------



## klowns

believe what you want, but theres no way in hell im going to believe that 3 mg iss going to get this guy high.  even with very little almost no tolerance, i would require 8 mg to feel anything off kpin. for the record they are euphoric, and in some people do produce a great high. also, quit claiming snorting kpins is placebo becasue you have no info to back that up, although i do have info to back up that it works. things do not have to be water soluable to be snorted.  why would they work subliungualy if they didnt work up your nose? that makes no sense.  i feel a great calm rush within minutes of snorting it. then im sure whatever doesnt get absorbed drips down my throat and hits me anyways, so as i see it, theres nothing wrong with snorting benzos, it does work, and you will feel it alot  quiker.  if you are in the mid of a panic attack, thats just what you need. something quick. not 2 hours like kpin takes when you take it oraly.  even sublingualy try an hour at least. up theh nose you feel it within minutes, though full effects probably dont peak for 30-60 more minutes.


----------



## TheTwighlight

I don't want to put anyone in harm's way, but I have to agree with klowns to some degree. I don't think that 3mg is gonna touch the guy. But it's better to start with a low enough dose that you don't cause near-immediate amnesia, where the guy wakes up in a holding tank because he was fighting children in the local park.


----------



## textodd11

*Careful is the rule*

Don't believe some of these clowns in here. K-pins are not completely safe.  Just had a REALLY good friend die on K-pins and booze. Nada, no more, gone forever and he didn't take that many (like maybe 4mg). Don't be stupid.


----------



## dwg52378

*Clonazepam (klonopin) tolerance ect..*



sonic said:


> -> Drug Basics. As always, mods do as you see fit with this thread.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't snort it. If you're used to taking 1mg and you're looking for a recreational dose, try 2-3mg orally or sublingually (under your tongue).



sorry to reply to an old thread but:

You guys are all talking about tiny tiny Klonopin doses!! 
I have no benzo tolerance (never have taken a benzo). I have recently starting a Clonazepam (Klonopin) program, as per my doctors suggestion, to ease the withdrawal symptoms associated with opioid addiction. I started with 2mg, 4mg and now 6mg doses. it's hardly doing anything;certainly nothing recreational. Dizziness, clumsiness, confusion and finally asleep.  So are my doses (2,4,6mg) considered high doses for the benzodiazepine naive individual? can I take more? Does my high opioid tolerance hinder the Clonazepam? it shouldn't as there is no cross tolerance. Does this drug just suck? Is there any euphoria or blissful  sedation?


----------



## cyanide68

dwg52378, 
There is no "blissful sedation" but there is sedation. Your previous addiction to opies could be hindering your reaction to the kpins (clonazepam). Even though there is no cross tolerance, the effects of the drugs are similar, and you could just be used to them, maybe a "norm" for your body. 
As for the dosage, I took kpins by script for about a year, and while I was scripted them, I played around with them a bit. My experience has been that some people get the effects from it, some don't. It's really odd, because I can take .5mg Xanax and feel it, but I can also take 4-8mg kpins and not feel a damn thing, even though they are medically equivalent. 
The kpins are more for long-lasting effects, and I would recommend taking under the tongue (though it tastes a bit off) at maybe 6-8 mg for you, (from your post). It, at least for me, works better than snorting it. (Plus you can wash it down and not have to deal with the drips xD)

Don't worry about posting in old threads, sometimes someone will come across it, but do search it out first, there's tons of threads to go through. 

Good luck
Cyanide


----------



## StayinAwake

dwg52378 said:


> sorry to reply to an old thread but:
> 
> You guys are all talking about tiny tiny Klonopin doses!!
> I have no benzo tolerance (never have taken a benzo). I have recently starting a Clonazepam (Klonopin) program, as per my doctors suggestion, to ease the withdrawal symptoms associated with opioid addiction. I started with 2mg, 4mg and now 6mg doses. it's hardly doing anything;certainly nothing recreational. Dizziness, clumsiness, confusion and finally asleep.  So are my doses (2,4,6mg) considered high doses for the benzodiazepine naive individual? can I take more? Does my high opioid tolerance hinder the Clonazepam? it shouldn't as there is no cross tolerance. Does this drug just suck? Is there any euphoria or blissful  sedation?



In my experience with opiate withdrawal, taking a k-pin instead of an opiate is just swapping one thing for another. There is another drug out there that isn't addictive to lessen the physical withdrawal symptoms. It's called Clonidine. Works wonders.

However, if you are doing this to form another addiction habit, then ok then. Case closed.

Sorry, I just have a "sore ass" when it comes to this subject because I was an opiate junkie for 7 years and came off with the clonidine and phenobarbital (had a seizure).


----------



## brian-amp

I had been taking klonopin x 2 or 4 mg per day for a year. I weighed 175 lbs. One day I took 10 mg, and all I felt was punch drunk. Had to lay on the floor. A year later stopped cold turkey, and had very bad advcerse health problems, alongside of some good old fashioned "I don't know what HR is" .......I'm lookin to murder some of these clowns, as I write this I am thinking about killing the people responsible for my ill health.


----------



## vortex30

textodd11 said:


> Don't believe some of these clowns in here. K-pins are not completely safe.  Just had a REALLY good friend die on K-pins and booze. Nada, no more, gone forever and he didn't take that many (like maybe 4mg). Don't be stupid.



Sorry to hear that...It was the booze that killed him though. He could have taken 50mg of Clonazepam with no booze and survived quite easily if no one let him do something stupid like walk down the high-way or w/e.


----------



## foreverturk05

Hey all- I'm new here... I have a question. I have been taking 3mgs of xanax a day (all at once, and get a pretty chill high off of it) My Dr just prescribed me Klonipn (sp?) How many Ks would I have to take to get the same effect as three mgs of xanax?? Thanks


----------



## drOperator

when i got home from iraq they put me on sertraline for ptsd but that shit didnt work. then i had to did this battlemind program. i just saw my doctor yesterday and she said she wants me on clonazopam for short term effects, so i literally just started taking them. on the bottle it says take one 1 mg tablet as needed. how many should i take to feel 'good'?


----------



## drOperator

also, how long does it last?


----------



## Sweet P

^ Totally depends on your tolerance, body size, etc. If you wanna get high from them I'd suggest taking 2mg first, then another 2mg sometime after that. Gradual doses are safer than taking one big dose at once. You'll notice the effects for a few hours, at the least. Don't mix with alcohol or other depressants if you aren't used to benzos... it greatly intensifies the effects and can be a dangerous combo.


----------



## Mystery Brew

TheTwighlight said:


> Damn, NameTaken, you've had the totalled car experience on Klonopin, too? That shit sucks. I STILL can't remember what happened when I totalled my last car.



story of my life

before we get anyone reading this blacked out and pillage/rape a town. Im just going to put this out there. clonazepam takes around 2 hours to peak in your blood. easy way to black if you just keeping popping by the minutes


----------



## TheTwighlight

Mysterybrew said:


> story of my life
> 
> before we get anyone reading this blacked out and pillage/rape a town. Im just going to put this out there. clonazepam takes around 2 hours to peak in your blood. easy way to black if you just keeping popping by the minutes



Klonopin is like, my favorite pharmaceautical drug. I still take it, even with no tolerance now, and small amounts I can feel. But I can also take a whole bunch and still feel like I'm somewhat coherent.


----------



## DarksidePharmacist

Clonazepam is one benzo that fucked me up. I had never tried it and i came by a bottle of Rivotril oral drops. Not realising how potent the stuff is, i downed half the bottle and slept for about 16 hours, through my alarm and my phone going off next to my head (which was my boss calling to see where the fuck i was). I think it was the long half live that surprised me. I usually check such things out before trying new stuff these days :D


----------



## TheTwighlight

The first time I took Klonopin I took 28mg and blacked out for 40 hours, and woke up thinking it was the next day, when in fact it was the day after that. It was horrible.


----------



## Sweet P

^ I'm not surprised! 28mg is a ridiculously high dose for a first time! I've been taking clonaz daily for 6 years, have an insane tolerance, and am hopelessly dependant on the stuff. But I've never once needed to take _that_ much.


----------



## drOperator

this might be a bit off topic here, but can clonazepam really shut down your CNS? how much would it take?


----------



## Sweet P

^ If your CNS shuts down, you die. It's actually rather difficult to die from benzos alone - or at least, more difficult that most people realise. You're more likely to wind up in a coma. Things become much more dangerous when benzos are combined with other CNS depressants.


----------



## drOperator

so eating, like, 5mg won't shut it down then?


----------



## Sweet P

^ Nope. 5mg is a reasonably high dose for someone with no tolerance... it might make you real sleepy, but it shouldn't cause any harm. Just remember not to drink alcohol or do opiates with it!


----------



## drOperator

that wont be a problem. thanks for the help!


----------



## TheTwighlight

Look, not dicksizing here, but you won't shut down your CNS system from benzos alone. I took 330mg alprazolam with a bunch of other shit and was fine. Of course, I had a tolerance, but I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Sweet P

TheTwighlight said:


> I took 330mg alprazolam with a bunch of other shit and was fine. Of course, I had a tolerance, but I'm just sayin'...



You and I both have a tolerance, but the guy asking the question doesn't. What's the point of even saying something like that?


----------



## TheTwighlight

The point of saying something like that is to say "good luck shutting your system down with benzos only".


----------



## drOperator

i took 2.5 mg klonopins yesterday. is it safe to drink today? like, a lot?


----------



## TheTwighlight

^
Yeah, but don't be surprised if the alcohol feels stronger than normal...pace yourself.


----------



## Avant Debutante

This is my very first post so forgive me if I'm doing something incorrectly but I found this thread through Google when I was searching "Klonopin How Much Is Too Much". Yesterday, I ran out of Oxycodone [just 15mg -- I don't have a high tolerance or addiction at this point, it is early on in my use] as well as Ultram [which is a long story and apparantly only does anything for me] so I took some of my Subutex. Well, today, I have Ultram and have been taking a ton to try to negate the damn Subutex that is still in my system and because Ultram has caused me to have seizures in the past, I've also been taking [snorting] klonopin a little at a time to prevent me from seizing from the high dose of Ultram. The Subutex has about worn off at this point and I can feel the pain pill but now I'm worried, as I always am, about the mixture of drugs that I took. Anything in this mixed bag that sounds life threatening? If anyone actually replies I can give you doses.


----------



## elizabeth10

*Klonopin Highs*

I am trying to withdrawl from pain killers. I am going totally cold turkey on them this weekend because its a holiday weekend and so I don't miss work next week. I know I'm going to go through the shakes, sickness, insomnia, etc. I was taking 3 vicodin a day (7.5/750mg) for 1 year. Then I stopped that and was taking 2 Suboxone pills a day to 5 months. Now I am stopping Suboxone. Suboxone gave me a slight high.

I was given several Klonopin (1 mg each) and was told if the withdrawls from pain killers/suboxone get really bad, take half of the Klonopin pill.

Does anyone here agree with this? Also, will I feel a high from it?


----------



## dragonslayer428

You won't get high from it, but it might very well calm you down.  Benzos were always a MUST HAVE whenever I would detox from opiates.


----------



## gorgoroth

IMO benzo basic 'dosage questions' shouldn't even be a question anymore as it's been done to death, plus, a person could get euphoria of 1/4th mg (it's possible!), while another with high Benzodiazepine tolerance could perhaps get a SLIGHT buzz @ 16 mg.


----------



## SilverDC4

I was prescribed this the other day (klonopin). (.25 mg in the morning and a second dose at night) Having to cut the .5mg tablets in half. Well, needless to say, the first night (after doing some research of course) I decided to take 3 of them (1.5 mg). All I can remember is not being able to stand up straight, I practically just "fell" on my bed.... woke up 12 hours later and found out that I said a bunch of random shit to random people on facebook, and I'm sure I did a lot more other things that I just can't recall because after recounting my pills I it turned out that ended up taking a total of 7 (3.5mg)... so yeah.... this drug deserves much respect even in low doses.... Needless to say it works wonders for my anxiety.  As far as "getting high".... Unless you want amnesia I don't see the point in taking anything higher than 2-4mg (that's just my experience with my low tolerance of course). Hell, give me 1 mg and I'm just really calm and clumsy, wouldn't call it euphoric so the reason why anyone would do more I have no idea... well, if it was euphoric I don't remember it... on the other hand without it I couldn't enjoy weed or cocaine, so I better get my doc to up my dose cause those .5's are vanishing quick!


----------



## lordreven333

If its your first time 2 or 3 my brother was tripping balls on 3 damn that was funny me I have a high tolerance so I  would do about 5.


----------



## david david

Swallow on an empty stomach. Take 2mg.

Once a person is benzo-dependent IMO the only ones that will still cause a buzz are alprazolam, diazepam, temazepam, and triazolam. Klonopin is nice... but only for the first couple days.


----------



## lordreven333

I could swallow 5-6 and feel barely any difference at all I guess I have a high tolerance now I have quit taking them for the most part.To your question 2mg should be a good starting point.


----------



## fryingsquirrel

klowns said:


> dude you jsut seem to have something against me mr EGOr.  wtf?  the doses i listed on not stupid.  some people are PRESCRIBED 20 mg a day dude.  8-15 mg for a newb would be a lil rediculous sure, but this here fellow has beeen taking them every day for a year. that means they are used to teh effects of kpins. that means 8-15 is not stupid.  you can take a couple hundred mg and be ok.  very safe drugs.  you suggest to him 2-3 mg? man he said he wanted to get high. trust me, 2-3 mg is most likely not going to do it for you


I certainly hope the OP didn't take this advice. Wow.


----------



## LonE1

fryingsquirrel said:


> I certainly hope the OP didn't take this advice. Wow.



I agree: 1mg is a good start for someone new to kpins.

You dont really get "high" you get relaxed

Only benzo I really think you can get "fucked up" and "high" on is xanax bars if your partying.

Which btw, I dont recommend if you like rememebering things.


----------



## Valium

here's a fact often overlooked or ignored by both the patient and the practitioner. it's in the prescribing literature so you  can check for yourself any time.

clonazepam is a mighty drug. [that's not in the literature, that's my opinion]. it is a very potent antiepileptic, and you will see that it's index spans far and wide, with 24mg as a daily dose listed as one that should not be exceeded. [for the sake of less bickering in response to the 24QD MAX, you can go through the lit and see that from the early days , when it was not approved for anxiety disorders (and fun fact; called Clonopin) but only for control of epilepsy and maint. therapy, the number fluctuated by a few mgs every couple of years, so there. ok]

back to the topic. clonazepam is typically not sedating. for the benzodiazepine-naive patient, a single dose of 20 will usually cause some mild 'inebriation' which is not noticed by the patient but more often noticed by those observing him [that is, you don't feel much from it in terms of what is usually deemed euphoria or sedation or comatose crap, drooling , falling over, etc...but those witnessing you post a 30mg ingestion will see that you're 'not quite yourself', meaning you will act like a moron and usually fall asleep intermittently only waking up to forget that you fell asleep, do you understand?].

once having misread/misinterpreted the lit, i ingested those 24mg at once, 'felt quite fine', was very very angry at the roach corporation for their placebo pill, outraged in fact....three days later my mother explained to me that

1. three days passed since my last megadose [i thought less than 8 hours at most passed]
2. my psychiatrist, upon finding out about my decision to change dosing regimen from 4mg a day [a mighty dose also] to the absolute and dangerous maximum, made a house-call, since i apparently called him and left a message, an angry one with much cursing...and then about five more since i would keep forgetting what i did a few hours ago [one message was in swedish, which  i barely speak, for instance], but i was so sweetly caught up in a comatose slumber when he rang the bell, that he could not get to me to stick me with some flumazenil [benzo killer drug for when you do silly-willy things with potentially fatal drugs and dose adjustments], i did not open the door as i was transitioning between universes, so to speak. But I woke up fine, saw the bottle, saw it was not quite full but almost depleted, recalled my actions, called him to give him a dose of my fury, wrote a letter to the roach corp which looks like a poltergeist wrote it......etc etc etc. 

ANXIOLYTIC effect from benzos does NOT go away with time. Sedating benzos lose sedating properties with time, if you take them like a good little boy, same time every day for a month...others will stop working in a few weeks, others in a few months...for some people this does not even apply - it's all based on your individual chemical psyche, so to speak. Yet, triazolam will usually, almost always and inevitably, stop working as a sleepy-med if taken nightly rather soon, compared to others. There's seldom an exception in the case of triazolam.

PROBLEM - clonazepam is not really effective [wait, don't hate yet] for Generalized Anxiety Disorder. But it's used for said illness as often as diazepam and alprazolam and clorazepate and chlordiazepoxide and the others, depending on which land you reside in. 

- clonazepam is not indicated and never was indicated [correct me if im wrong, i often am] BY THE FDA to be used as maintenance therapy for GAD. 

- 'off label' use of clonazepam for GAD is all the rage because it is popular to treat it like alprazolam in terms of dosing [that is, max 4mg a day...but typically you will very rarely find any practitioner in their right mind exceeding this dose to reach 10 as with alprazolam MAX dose suggestion, in the treatment of GAD in off-label mode]

- 'all the rage' has historically proven to reverberate and strike back with a vengeance in some unpleasant way or other, and here, we see a very common dilemma; a person asking 'how much do i need (to feel something)'. 

PROBLEM 2 - Clonazepam is one of those odd little tigers that, as we will find in the Holy Reference, is more effective for its indicated use in maintenance therapy for PANIC DISORDER in the dose of 0.5mg a day MAX. But not as a single dose [for that we must wait for KLONOPIN XR to surface somehow]...as an AM dose and second dose to be taken at bedtime [0.25mg q 12h]. Many require more, many benefit from 0.25 bid, many frustrated people simply exit on valium or 'the drugs you can feel' because in anxiety disorders, that is 50% or more of the therapeutic manifestation in terms of effectiveness. 

SOLUTION - Believe. If you have Panic Disorder, try the 0.25 bid regimen. If you also have GAD, talk very politely and firmly with your doctor about addressing the GAD with a medication approved for GAD. 0.25mg in the morning of KL-NOPIN would not send many doctors reeling into a tirade [as i do now] if you request or suggest or hint at another benzodiazepine approved for GAD, as the second dose of KL-NOPIN is taken at bedtime and theres no danger of stumbling and falling into a pit to your death as a result of combining benzos, as many practitioners without experience believe [that is, when you sleep there's less of a chance of falling down upon not doing anything].

DEMI-ANSWER - you would need, most likely a dose that i cannot mention without a minyan present, to feel a delicious and grandiose buzz of euphoria and euthymia and jello-like-myorelaxation. Yet, it IS a 'street drug' and many people exist who use it for fun/pleasure, and since they're paying a pretty penny for it, evidently it is a euphoriant to some, I would even say many. Is it placebo euphoria? Most likely,  but placebo euphoria is euphoria, so it doesn't matter in this case. 


TRIVIA - [i might be wrong but...] the 0.5 mg tablet does not come in a fomulation that is scored. Implications; i imply nothing. But it's odd. 

The KLONOPIN WAFER, comes in 0.25mg form. Discuss.

WARNING – a potent drug used in management of certain epileptic episodes, you put yourself in great danger when you ingest a dose higher than the one you are prescribed, be it for Panic Disorder, GAD, PTSD, anything in the anxiety d/o spectra, as well as for maintenance of and control of symptoms in seizure disorders [same holds for abrupt cessation or abatement of dose, including down-titration in a rushed manner. Clonazepam is a SLOW drug, with slow onset, and long duration of action, a pretty long t ½ elimination – In essence, if you don’t FEEL it in you and it don’t make you happy, remember it IS in you, and it’s working very effectively most of the time at very low doses. 4mg a day is a common dose, but there is no explanation for why this practice is popular. Neurologists will gladly lecture you on the matter. Dosing is tricky with this one, but BE VERY CAREFUL. Suddenly wanting to be chillin and illin on 40mg when you take 1mg every now and then is akin to Belorussian Roulette. Note that please, and spread the info to your teenybopper loved ones who don’t understand this concept, nor should they, just scare them for now so as to deter them from the idiotic tendency.



[sorry for the length, i have issues with graphomania when it comes to medicine. a sophomoric quality i cannot control]

- isqander


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

For someone with a tolerance like the OP who has been taking 1mg for a year, I would recommend 4mg. If you have been taking them that long than doses like 2-3mg aren't going to do much more for you.


----------



## Paulycodone

So can someone with an education in medicine or chemistry tell me if it's completely pointless to snort them? It seems to work, although they are not water soluble. Maybe it's just a psychological thing, but I can take 15mg on an empty stomach and feel nothing from them, so I dunno lol. I used to take 8mg of xanax/day, and now I just take 1mg klonopin 2x/day. I only feel really good on it if I take 5-6mg at once after not having taken any in 5-6 days. I read somewhere that klonopin is partially water soluble in a way because of a term like lipithicity or something i forget lol. Thanks for the advice

-Paul


----------



## K'd-OUT-in-AZ

You said that you can take up to 15mg and feel nothing but then you said you can feel really good on 5-6mg ??? I guess some people get better effects from lower doses of benzodiazepines. I took 8mg/daily for a long time and I'd be able to feel something from 15mg. Not anymore than some sedation, drowsiness and anxiety relief, but that's all benzos do right?


----------



## Paulycodone

well after 5-6 days I experience acute physical and psychological withdrawal, so yes, 5-6mg of klonopin will make me feel the effects, or mostly the effects of withdrawal going away, which in itself is bit of pretty good relief. the 8mg/day was xanax (alprazolam) not klonopin (clonazepam). I think the reason my tolerance is ridiculously high is because I was a drug addict for so long, used to take tons of rohypnol (flunitrazepam), and up to 30mg/day klonopin for a loooong time. That was many many years ago, but sometimes the body remembers. I think it would probably take quite a few years of sobriety from certain things for my tolerances yo come back to a normal human being's lol. Also, I am pretty overweight, almost double the weight of a normal 5' 10" male, and so even nurses have told me that dosage for me on certain things needs to be increased due to my weight. I've been workin on losing some of the weight, it has to be mostly from my diet for the time being, I'm not getting much exercise because of my back, and I walk with a cane lol.


----------



## SizzleSword

I don't think the argument about whether snorting benzos is a good idea is related to the fact that they might not be 'water soluble', I believe it's the fact that when you take a pill with a dose as small as 5mg, 1mg, or 2mg in it, you're probably going to lose a chunk of the pharmeceutical while you're crushing it up/trying to line it/snort it.  if you have 19,442 klonopins then go for it, but it truly is a waste when you look at it like that..  .5mg is almost like a speck of dust; after you crush down a clonazepam, all you have is pile of dust.  you have no clue which part of this heep of dust is the .5mg, 1mg, or 2mg worth of benzos in it that you want.  correct me if i'm wrong please.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

This has been discussed lots and lots of times, no need to bring back a dying thread like this one.

Also, don't snort benzos.  End of story.


----------

